# Wife got her a good one, who can guess the score??



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

My wife hunted hard for this one, we watched him for many years and decided to take him this year at 7 yrs. old. She put many hours in the stand and finally got him down. I am very proud of her! Who can guess the score?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

What an amazing buck. Huge congrats to her as well! Probably off by 50 or more but I'd guess he's a 220" deer. What a trophy.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Good guess, I will post the score later on and see who comes closest.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

238"

wow!!


----------



## Dwagg (May 23, 2007)

Whoa!!!


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Incredible mass...Congrats!!!..doesn't really matter what that deer scores!......


----------



## SafetyMan (Jan 3, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful deer! Congratulations to your wife.


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

Wowser! What part of the country did that come from?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Holy Mother Of Mass!!! Yall grew him good!!


----------



## buckduster (Jul 26, 2005)

*buck*

206" what do I win?


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

212-214''


----------



## okmajek (May 29, 2012)

What a Brute ! 205"


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow!!! 255


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Very nice! 228"


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Amazing deer. Congrats


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

196 1/2 "

46" of mass


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Tremendous trophy buck!!


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

So here is my score sheet
Wife = perfect 10...

Buck 232 2/8" 

Combined 242 2/8"

How close am I?

John


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Final score was 216", she is currently in 3rd place in the overall high fence division.


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Beautiful,, congrats


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

That's an incredible set of antlers....congratulations to the huntress!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thats a hell of a buck!!! Congrats to your wife on a great deer. Baker


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Just.............wow.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Dang he's got some serious mass!


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

AWESOME DEER!!!!!!!! Congrats to your wife!!


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

That is one heavy horned son of a gun nice deer congrats


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is truly an awesome animal congrats to her. I don't want it guess at that but I'll go 230"
Thanks for sharing the photo!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats to your wife on an awesome Buck!!


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

wow...that's insane....congrats!!!


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I always over-guess on scoring and went with 200 to be safe.Glad I missed it.Beautiful-est dang deer I've seen in a long time.


----------



## jacksrbetter (Jul 6, 2012)

214


----------



## peeker1966 (Jun 22, 2008)

very nice deer. 247 1/2


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

BretE said:


> Incredible mass...Congrats!!!..doesn't really matter what that deer scores!......


X10

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

One of the best bucks I've seen this year. Good going.


----------



## ancientpaths (May 30, 2012)

A wife that hunts...

Trophy Wife > Trophy Buck

Nice buck!


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

How much did that one cost in high fence


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Man what a deer MASSive!!


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

Capt sharky said:


> How much did that one cost in high fence


We own the ranch so we don't pay, besides feed bills.


----------



## SHURSHOT270 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great buck! Look at that mass!


K&R Ranch


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Hope he spread his genes all around. Congrats to the Trophy Wife


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

That's an awesome buck! im gonna go with 201.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Not being critical by any means but gotta ask, all native genetics ??? or some imports ? Fantastic animal.


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

U already know the answer


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Nice deer!!!! Congrats


----------



## LawyerUp (Jan 2, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

Very nice! Gonna be hard to top that one.


----------



## TxHunter1214 (Nov 21, 2014)

CHARLIE said:


> Not being critical by any means but gotta ask, all native genetics ??? or some imports ? Fantastic animal.


We brought in a few does and stocker bucks about 10-11 years ago. None of those deer remain, and haven't for 5-6 years now. They where either harvested or died of old age/natural causes. So yes we have improved genetics, but that does not give you big deer, but I would also be lying if I said it didn't help.


----------



## palmwad89 (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess 238


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

They may be gone but darn sure left their genes. Great deer.


----------



## rusty2009 (Mar 5, 2010)

217 6/8


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*I say a perfect "10"*

I say a perfect "10". (I have no clue what the deer antlers will score)


----------

